# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اخرین رتبه قبولی فوریت پزشکی

## kounkory75

دوستان  اخرین رتبه قبولی فوریت پزشکی تو منطقه3 چنده؟؟؟؟

----------


## kounkory75

کسی نیس جواب بده؟؟؟

----------


## likeastatue

تا 80-90 هزار کشوری دعوت میشن
پارسال که رفتم بودن همچین رتبه های

----------

